# Why is tape rising after the fill coat is put on!?!?



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I use a 10 inch north star box, as soon as I put on my 1st coat(fill coat to me), the tape will rise up and almost form a butt joint.. :/ I put it on 2, because the wide open is way too much mud I believe, and the 3 is too less... Help from my fellow drywall finishers that can push some tools around would be GREAT!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Some clearer info on what you are doing would be a help to us too??

I don't know what your saying? Are you boxing over wet tape?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

BShoot said:


> I use a 10 inch north star box, as soon as I put on my 1st coat(fill coat to me), the tape will rise up and almost form a butt joint.. :/ I put it on 2, because the wide open is way too much mud I believe, and the 3 is too less... Help from my fellow drywall finishers that can push some tools around would be GREAT!!


Let your tape coat dry completely before loading or you will always have this issue. This is a professional forum you should know this stuff, really.....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Let your tape coat dry completely before loading or you will always have this issue. This is a professional forum you should know this stuff, really.....


 Not like you to state the obvious Mudstar, Hey dude, Merry Xmas to you and family and all the best for the coming year. :thumbsup:

And the sky is blue, The popes catholic, And yes bears really do **** in the woods................Just in case if anyone didn't know that either.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Might be a few things. Failure to prefill prior to tape may cause tape sagging over gaps. Over filling the joints due to poorly adjusted box. Also the tendency for the tape to photograph through the fill coat if you don't wipe down the fresh fill coat mud with a broad knife. This photographing may look like "rising" tape.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Mudstar, Hey dude, Merry Xmas to you and family and all the best for the coming year. :thumbsup:


Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year to your family and of course you as well . Peace brother!


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Mudstar said:


> Let your tape coat dry completely before loading or you will always have this issue. This is a professional forum you should know this stuff, really.....


Better to b a smart ass, then a dumbass? If I ran a fill coat over wet tape, I'd know what the problem was...&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

When the tape rises is it solid when you push on it with your knife? Like Endo said pre-fill might take care of it. On drywall with rounded edges that hasn't been pre-filled it can do this. Everything looks fine till you start filling, and then goes to complete crap. How was the heat? It used to happen all the time when builders ran propane heaters, overheating the ceilings. If the tape isn't solid I hate to say it, but I would rip it off and start over. A little pre-fill up front can save your A$$ on the back end of a job.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

BShoot said:


> Better to b a smart ass, then a dumbass? If I ran a fill coat over wet tape, I'd know what the problem was...����


I guess I'm the dumb ass not understanding your question :blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me guess, you don't run a zook or banjo.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Let me guess, you don't run a zook or banjo.


If you question is directed to me, I use a a auto taper (zook) yes


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> If you question is directed to me, I use a a auto taper (zook) yes


No Mudstar, it's for the OP.
New guys who hand tape get tape ridging cause they don't know what their doing.
But it doesn't usually happen when you run some kind of tape tool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> When the tape rises is it solid when you push on it with your knife? Like Endo said pre-fill might take care of it. On drywall with rounded edges that hasn't been pre-filled it can do this. Everything looks fine till you start filling, and then goes to complete crap. How was the heat? It used to happen all the time when builders ran propane heaters, overheating the ceilings. If the tape isn't solid I hate to say it, but I would rip it off and start over. A little pre-fill up front can save your A$$ on the back end of a job.


You hit that on the head. This L/W Board is just a joke . The round over edges ? There is just no way to hang it tight !! The seams need to be pre-filled or the tape will ridge out at the crease . It seems to be worse on the lids. I blame these round overs on the wedges they use at the factories instead of the old rollers . I Know !!! Blah Blah Blah !!!

But ....I'll say again .. They make this L/W Chit to save on shipping .
And they switched to the wedges to save on maintenance . 

Which hands us a ****ty board to deal with. :yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> You hit that on the head. This L/W Board is just a joke . The round over edges ? There is just no way to hang it tight !! The seams need to be pre-filled or the tape will ridge out at the crease . It seems to be worse on the lids. I blame these round overs on the wedges they use at the factories instead of the old rollers . I Know !!! Blah Blah Blah !!!
> 
> But ....I'll say again .. They make this L/W Chit to save on shipping .
> And they switched to the wedges to save on maintenance .
> ...


I've seen the bevels on GP board with one side rollered and the other squared. I haven't ordered GP since, sorry about there loss


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I've seen the bevels on GP board with one side rollered and the other squared. I haven't ordered GP since, sorry about there loss


Good on you! Don't buy It... then maybe they'll fix it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> You hit that on the head. This L/W Board is just a joke . The round over edges ? There is just no way to hang it tight !! The seams need to be pre-filled or the tape will ridge out at the crease . It seems to be worse on the lids. I blame these round overs on the wedges they use at the factories instead of the old rollers . I Know !!! Blah Blah Blah !!!
> 
> But ....I'll say again .. They make this L/W Chit to save on shipping .
> And they switched to the wedges to save on maintenance .
> ...


I know you are not a fan of Fibafuse Rick, but you can tape those round edges without pre fill with fuse and no ridge in the crease. Just because there are ways to deal with their crap board don't make it right.
Make it right and hang it tight I say.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I remember switching from a wipe down knife to a 5" knife 15 years ago as well as using taping mud only as it does not swell as it cures like some of the AP's and light's did from time to time because of similar issues with moving tape. Never pushes out like your describing with taping mud as a matter of fact it shrinks in a lot tighter. Switch to yellow taping mud and see if that helps with tapes peaking up on you BShoot


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Bazooka.. I just sanded down the middle of the flat.. Wasn't actually the tape, but left an outdention.. I don't understand it... The buckets of mud they had there, were so damn fresh that I didn't even have to add water.. Have never had that happen either... Might have been too thin of a fill coat, meaning too much shrinkage.... All turned out good of course, but I don't like to sand....


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I always use all purpose green mud for taping, cuz of all of the adhesive in it.. Then normal use dark blue lightweight to coat..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

BShoot said:


> I always use all purpose green mud for taping, cuz of all of the adhesive in it.. Then normal use dark blue lightweight to coat..


With our muds, we never use all purpose for taping when there's enough to justify pulling out a bazooka. Tapes pull off easier than when using taping mud.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

What do u consider taping mud?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BShoot said:


> What do u consider taping mud?


We use blue dot taping for taping joints and first screw coat. http://www.westpac.bz/FP_WestpacJointCompound.asp


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Your USG green lid is fine for taping.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

What I figured w all the adhesive.. Even texture w the green mud as well, stomp and knockdown


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

jest lost my mind today! all purpose lite sinco is NOT!!! all purpose is not all Purpose ****kkkk
'


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

give me yellow.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

your tapes are rising because. cold walls hot room. the tape drying on the outside, but not on the wall. thus making them tapes do bad things. jest use yellow mud. yellow mud winter taping.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

gopherstateguy said:


> Your USG green lid is fine for taping.


USG AP is adequate. Taping mud is much better. Stay away from the light weight taping stuff though.


----------



## KandTTaping (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't use tape I prefer to to use mesh and real not easy sand durabond for all flats buts and I use paper for angles with durabond and coat both sides of tape with it using a five inch knife then I cover both sides of the tape with a 6inch knife using whipped green lid mud is heavy weight and I get no complaints as of yet lol I've been doing this for long time


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

KandTTaping said:


> I don't use tape I prefer to to use mesh and real not easy sand durabond for all flats buts and I use paper for angles with durabond and coat both sides of tape with it using a five inch knife then I cover both sides of the tape with a 6inch knife using whipped green lid mud is heavy weight and I get no complaints as of yet lol I've been doing this for long time


Can't teach an old dog a new trick on DWT


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

KandTTaping said:


> I've been doing this for long time


Not long enough..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Not long enough..


:lol::lol:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure seems like running the flats on 2 on the box is really crowned out.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Tim0282 said:


> Sure seems like running the flats on 2 on the box is really crowned out.


Found it and fixed and yes, 2 was too crowned.. Just looking at the blade from the wall.. Doesn't shrink a whole lot, especially when it is lightweight mud..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Tim0282 said:


> Sure seems like running the flats on 2 on the box is really crowned out.


Every box seems like it can run a little different. What matters is that when you begin boxing, you check the fill with a straight 12" blade to see that you are filling the joints, and adjust accordingly. The straight edge blade should barely make a contact line across the wet mud. Any more than "just barely contacting" is too much in most situations and will result in a crowned joint. Then it is time to pull out the sanding pole to remedy the problem. Or have a finish job in which the joints show. Without checking with a straight edge (good 12" blade for example) you are running blind.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

KandTTaping said:


> I don't use tape I prefer to to use mesh and real not easy sand durabond for all flats buts and I use paper for angles with durabond and coat both sides of tape with it using a five inch knife then I cover both sides of the tape with a 6inch knife using whipped green lid mud is heavy weight and I get no complaints as of yet lol I've been doing this for long time


Wow u coat each side of the tape as a finish u should give this a go


----------



## KandTTaping (Nov 1, 2015)

Them r ****


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Only if you don't know how to use it.


----------

